# Differences in grouts



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

I wonder if anyone could simplify the differences of the different grouts on the market. Someone told me something about a grout which did not need to be sealed. Is there such an animal?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Um, yes. You need to get out a bit more often :laughing:

Epoxy grout does not have to be sealed and has been available for a few decades....or more. I use urethane which also doesn't need to be sealed but is more towards 1 decade old.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

Why are there different ones?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Why are there different thinsets? Why are there different paints? Why are there different glues?

In the trades, there is rarely a one-does-it-all product.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd like to know why they make different types of paint as well. Such a PITA.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

Let me re-phrase the question, why use one over the other? Surely one of you can help me here.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

If the grout is in a heavy traffic or wet area you should use epoxy or urethane grouts. If you want to avoid using a sealer, those are your best options. For backsplashes or any dry, light traffic areas a cement-based grout would be fine.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

There's a ton of info right here, just look for it.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/urethane-grout-installation-tidbits-95592/
http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/starquartz-quartzlock-2-vs-laticrete-spectralock-pro-106839/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f73/starquartz-quartzlock-2-review-68020/#post806174


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks guys, I appreciate the info


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Even in epoxy grouts there's a difference,I like to think of the pro as"residential" epoxy grout in fact it is. The IG, now that is a different type of grout..


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone here has used Customs or Mapei epoxy grout and how it compares to SpectraLock?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've used Opticolor before. It's pretty good. On a backsplash, it was very similar to SpectraLOCK Pro. The biggest difference is in the cleaning phase. However, because of the wall application, I could not take advantage of the process to really see the difference. With Opticolor on the initial wipe, you basically flood the surface with clean, cold water and use a scrubbie doodle to loosen the grout. Second wipe is with a sponge or rag. 

I haven't tried the newest SpectraLOCK ultra premium professional power super epoxy grout so I cannot compare but I would definitely use Opticolor again. If I have a finicky customer that doesn't like any of the QuartzLock 2 colors, I offer them the Mapei colors second. As I have stated many times, I have Mapei product readily available to me at a much better price point than Laticrete. If it were reversed, I'm sure SpectraLOCK would be my second offering.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

For the record, that wasn't an SL or Laticrete plug... :laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

You guys peaked my interest with the ururethane grout so I asked my supplier and my installer and they both frowned. Installer says it leaves a bad haze.

So I am exploring Tec Accu Color XT as a customer upgrade. Any thoughts or experience?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tom M said:


> I asked my supplier and my installer and they both frowned. Installer says it leaves a bad haze.


:lol:

Classic case of installer error. I've used urethane for over 3 years and have not had any issues unless *I* screwed up. Urethane grout is so easy to clean up, I even had the electrician wiping for me. :thumbup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tom M said:


> So I am exploring Tec AccuColor XT as a customer upgrade. Any thoughts or experience?



That grout is simply a cementitious grout. I would not offer it as an upgrade as there's little difference over "standard" grout. You want to offer an upgrade, offer something that actually offers a benefit over cementitious grout.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I read your posts Angus, thats what sold me on the option to offer my clients. You must sell your own installs. 
Installer error or not, it is impossible to find the quality or thoroughness of sub contractors to follow recommended procedures. Everything I read or learn about gets shot down but lazy subs. They dont want to assume responsibility of preparation work and the tedious nature of detailing is too much trouble to figuire safe pricing with out being over the top. 

I need to find a middle ground, have you ever tried the Tec Accu Color XT ?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

TEC gets a very bad rap and I wouldn't use it. Yes, I have in the (distant) past when I used to allow customer to purchase their own materials. Never again.

If you want an upgrade that inexperienced subs can still handle, try Laticrete Permacolor.


----------



## JHC (Jun 4, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> I'm wondering if anyone here has used Customs or Mapei epoxy grout and how it compares to SpectraLock?


Customs was much harder to work with than Spectralock the one time I used it.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

The before and afters... Custom is an awful product. Never again..


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

angus242 said:


> TEC gets a very bad rap and I wouldn't use it. Yes, I have in the (distant) past when I used to allow customer to purchase their own materials. Never again.


I find Tec AccuColor to be the Absolute BEST in sanded cementious Grouts. It's long potlife and and easy clean up has me sold on it, I almost refuse to use any other. I hold Hydroment as the most difficult to work with.
I tend to use Bostic TruColor but that is due to the discount i get.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Its all a conspiracy......:no: If everyone starts using urethane grouts and vitreous tiles they wont have a need to sell the sheet membrane and expensive substrates. :whistling


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Tom has a valid point..

Very interesting Tom
Very..


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Tom M said:


> Its all a conspiracy......:no: If everyone starts using urethane grouts and vitreous tiles they wont have a need to sell the sheet membrane and expensive substrates. :whistling


Actually, that's why I started using liquid membranes on shower walls. The chances of moisture actually get to the substrate is pretty minimal already. 

Shower pans are a totally different beast.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

I know that Urethane Grout doesn't need to be sealed, but what happens if you do?


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Taurus Flooring said:


> I know that Urethane Grout doesn't need to be sealed, but what happens if you do?


It's already sealed, why would you add more sealer?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Taurus Flooring said:


> I know that Urethane Grout doesn't need to be sealed, but what happens if you do?


It has an absorption rate similar to porcelain. You are wasting the sealer because very little will actually penetrate.


----------



## Taurus Flooring (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks Angus, I just wanted to know if there would be an adverse effect, like discoloration or cracking?


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Urethane won't discolor or crack. Worst I've seen in testing is the grout will separate from one side of a joint; never crack.


----------



## kallo07 (Jan 5, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> The before and afters... Custom is an awful product. Never again..


I agree with you custom epoxy grout is the worst! I have nightmares thinking about it!!!!


----------



## Splinter (Apr 5, 2005)

Even Customs regular grout sucks.... 


I have no problems with TEC. It's sold by a lot of tile shops around here. Laticrete is my go-to brand if the homeowner hasnt already picked a color themselves.


----------

